# MBTA Police



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

Anyone get a card from the T?


----------



## swimfins (Nov 2, 2005)

AFCOP said:


> Anyone get a card from the T?


I got one around Thanksgiving...I was around number 130 on the list.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

GOt 3, turn them down, Otis got me lazy LOL


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

I almost made it on to the T for the January Academy... but they filled it already so now I wait... til May....DAMN IT! LOL


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

If you dont mind me asking what number were you on the T List? PM me if you need ,trying to figure out if it is going to make it down to me number?
Thanx


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

does any know if Boston PD is hiring or will be any time soon


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

punati said:


> does any know if Boston PD is hiring or will be any time soon


Boston just sarted a class on November 27th, rumor has it there may be another class in the spring,maybe around May.


----------

